# I ****************ed up..GRRRRRR....Moss mounting...



## meximan (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought some subwassertang a while back...and tied it to rocks and driftwood for months...After cleaning the tank this last time i realized it still hadnt mounted itself to either of them...and was starting to sneak away and get stuck on the filter....

So genius me...Looks up "super glue" strategies...and i go to lobby and buy Blue Gel type Non toxic glue....Glue all the subwassertang to the rocks and driftwood...come home after work and its all floating...Apparently i had bought the wrong glue...Not only this but it ruined all the moss it basically clumped together...

So i went and got the Loctite gel Super glue ive read other members using and tried to salvage what was left....Doesnt look like that worked either.....>.< DANGIT!!!!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

was the moss growing before you started to use glue? was it spreading, or just kind of there and not really doing anything? 

I didn't have success with java moss, but I had it 2-day shipped to me. It seemed like it was starting to grow after a week or so. It had bright green spots throughout it while the rest of it remained dark and dead looking. I had an issue with a fish trying to commit suicide in that particular piece of driftwood, so I just removed it and called it a loss. I was running CO2, High light, dry fertilizers(Tom Barr's EI method), and it just didn't seem to be doing much. It might take quite a while to take hold and take off, but I'm not sure. 

I've read about people on here that have had moss in their tank and when they removed it, they quickly found out that it's hard to remove ALL of it and you will probably always have that particular moss in your tank unless you completely tear it down.


----------



## meximan (Oct 27, 2012)

Ya it seemed healthy it just wasnt mounting itself to the rocks/wood..


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

ummmm subwassertang does not mount or root to much of anything since it does not have roots. You might get it to attach to wood but it would not attach strongly at all, being a fairly brittle plant. Dunno who told you it would attach to stuff.....

I grow lots of subwassertang is it just does its own thing usually growing in a mat at the bottom, and yes all mosses are difficult to remove once established. Main rule I go by is don't grow it in the same tank as any other moss as they tend to get all up in each other and make a mess.


----------

